# I love  Being  Fat



## FattyGR

Just wanted to  say that  i  am  24 old  and  love being fat  (considered as bhm). Some  girls  do like fat men  too right?


----------



## 300 H and H

I am 61 years old and have never been fat.
To busy for that. The old saying is some live to eat, others eat to live. Big difference...

I am however glad to be the way I am. I want to live for a good long while longer.
Grand children do that to you!!


----------



## PGBC

I wouldn't know.
Eat all I want to, not overnight. 
Hard work, and not being a glutton, has made it possible.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

I've never been a big guy. But yes, there are girls that don't mind a bigger guy.


----------



## FrancSevin

FattyGR said:


> Just wanted to  say that  i  am  24 old  and  love being fat  (considered as bhm). Some  girls  do like fat men  too right?


I'm bettin' your mortician is liking it also. 

That said, be what makes you happy.  There are hundreds, if not thousands, of people who will live long boring lives eating healthy.  They will all end in the hospital dying of nothing. I happen to be one of them

Life is a journey, not a destination.  Enjoy!


----------



## PGBC

Autocorrect changed overweight  in my post above,  to overnight,  not sure why.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea PG, I don't know how these people find us.  

I swear that the next one will be a "wee willy" guy saying that he can satisfy a woman just as well as a "foot long" but that jacking off with forceps can be a real passion killer.


----------



## Herebcfun

I’m


FattyGR said:


> Just wanted to  say that  i  am  24 old  and  love being fat  (considered as bhm). Some  girls  do like fat men  too right?


Fat chicks know how too keep a duck hard, especially white chicks


----------



## Lenny

FattyGR said:


> Just wanted to  say that  i  am  24 old  and  love being fat  (considered as bhm). Some  girls  do like fat men  too right?


Welcome to the forum!  I hope you enjoy it.  You like being fat, so here's something funny you can share with people, "I can't wait until I'm so fat that the only way to weigh me is on a Richter scale."  It's one of them old Indian sayings I made up.  LOL


----------



## mla2ofus

Herebcfun said:


> I’m
> 
> Fat chicks know how too keep a duck hard, especially white chicks


   And just how do you keep a "duck" hard??


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> And just how do you keep a "duck" hard??


Must be by doing a lot of "ducking."

I am amazed that fat people can "Duck" at all.


----------



## Gary O'

300 H and H said:


> I am 61 years old and have never been fat.
> To busy for that. The old saying is some live to eat, others eat to live. Big difference...


Yeah, I got to a not so svelte 265 when riding a desk

Worked it off when building our cabins and chopping wood


Leveled at 210




Never will I ever let myself get that 'big' again

I like mobility too much


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After my accident in 2015, I went from 225 up to 265 in a matter of months from being immobile and being on a certain medication that was supposed to be for pain but didn't help at all. Instead, the lovely side effect of rapid weight gain appeared. I've since lost the weight and went back to 215lbs and feel much better.


----------



## FrancSevin

I have spent a good deal of my life under tall.  Sometimes by as much as 7 inches.

In early 1970's I weighed in at 240 lbs managing a factory. All fat. Hated being fat.  Later, as a firefighter/paramedic, I got down to 185.
40 years later COVID-19 took me to 172 Lbs from 205.  I tried to hold on but gradually my weight returned to 195.

At 6' 1" I am currently, still, under tall.


----------



## FrancSevin

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I got to a not so svelte 265 when riding a desk
> 
> Worked it off when building our cabins and chopping wood
> View attachment 147149
> 
> Leveled at 210
> 
> View attachment 147150
> 
> 
> Never will I ever let myself get that 'big' again
> 
> I like mobility too much


Roy, I have to divert the topic a moment and say;

It is impressive to see a man of your age, standing tall in front of a house he built, with a stack of firewood he split, in the sunlight, proud of what he is.



Quite an image.


----------



## Gary O'

FrancSevin said:


> t is impressive to see a man of your age, standing tall in front of a house he built, with a stack of firewood he split, in the sunlight


Hey, Bud, thank you

I was 70 when my lady took the pic

Took a summer, but the 14 cord lasted over three years


----------

